
Show HN: ktmm (Keep That Mouse Moving!) - aogl
https://github.com/ao/ktmm
======
eliaspro
There's a hardware device doing the same.

The moment it is plugged in, a udev rule will immediately lock the screen:

[https://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=7212...](https://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=7212a8a99ee863698f5feaa00abb4b99f3996a1a)

That's IMHO the right approach. If you want to keep your system from entering
standby, just use an inhibition lock:

[https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-
inh...](https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-inhibit.html)

------
blcArmadillo
Nice, a lot of people at my work use
[http://www.zhornsoftware.co.uk/caffeine/](http://www.zhornsoftware.co.uk/caffeine/)
for this same purpose.

